# Win a Free Screen Protector!



## FunnyFoneFreak (Sep 9, 2012)

Enter to win a free Galaxy S III screen protector from DBA Cases on their facebook page. They are a new company so there aren't too many entrants. Sweepstakes URL is http://www.facebook....43103275748075. DBA Cases has developed Just Like GlassTM Screen Protectors, which have been proven to offer the best protection for your phone. They are actually 20% smoother than the glass on your phone, and are the only protector that is shatter resistant in addition to scratch resistant.


----------

